# D-Link modem and Linksys router issue



## jnda1395 (Nov 29, 2008)

Equipment: 
D-Link 2320B ver 1.2 modem
Linksys WRT 54G ver. 2 router (with recent firmware upgrade)
Laptop-Toshiba Satellite L305--(T5750 chip, 2GHz, 3GB RAM, Vista 32B Home Premium OS)--wireless
Custom Desktop--(Abit IC-7G Max II, Intel P4 3.2GHz, 2GB RAM, XP Pro SP3)--CAT 5e to router
Sony Playstation 3--CAT 5e to router

Problem:
I use AT&T DSL 6M speed. When my network goes down (this is twice in a year), I wind up having to reset both the router and modem to get it working again. I accidentally knocked the power out to the modem last night and had to reset the modem to get one wired connection because the router and modem would not communicate after the unit was powered back up (by simply plugging it back in to the wall).

I can connect to the router via LAN on the laptop (wired)-everything looks good. I can connect to the modem via LAN on the laptop (wired) but nothing works when the router is added to the mix. So, I reset the modem to get this connection.

I would like to know if there are any specific settings I should look for in either the modem or router to have a stronger/better connection. I have a sneaking suspicion that I've missed something.

I can put the hardware together in computers very easily but modems/routers and networks confound me. Please let me know if this is more of a network issue (I'll post there if so) or if there is something I should know about the hardware (router/modem). 

I've read all of the user guides for both pieces of equipment and find nothing. The ISP won't offer help and D-Link won't troubleshoot Linksys and vice versa, each linking cause to the other.

Thanks in advance for the help!

Josh


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

With the computer connected directly to the modem with a good Internet connection, let's see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## chefboy67 (Jul 22, 2009)

jnda1395 said:


> Equipment:
> D-Link 2320B ver 1.2 modem
> Linksys WRT 54G ver. 2 router (with recent firmware upgrade)
> Laptop-Toshiba Satellite L305--(T5750 chip, 2GHz, 3GB RAM, Vista 32B Home Premium OS)--wireless
> ...


So I have basically the same setup, but a different problem. The internet works fine when the linksys isn't involved. The first time I plugged the linksys in, I connected to it and the internet worked fine for a few minutes, then fell off to stop working from then on. I can still plug straight into the modem and surf. So what settings are needed on the router and modem to set me up?

These are the results hardwired to the modem and connected to the linksys wirelessly: 

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Cookskees-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-4D-37-24-3D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1586:8f74:e245:ddaf%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 21, 2009 11:33:35 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 23, 2009 10:47:33 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-9B-EE-CB-B4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8050:7404:6c79:556c%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 76.212.177.184(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, July 22, 2009 10:47:37 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, July 22, 2009 10:57:07 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
76.212.177.184
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.94.156.1
68.94.157.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{CD4A2F76-5DDA-444C-A166-AEA94349F
A2F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:28e3:1d64:b32b:4e47(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::28e3:1d64:b32b:4e47%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:4cd4:b1b8::4cd4:b1b8(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.94.156.1
68.94.157.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you have other computers connected to the router? If so, are they having the same problem, or is it just your computer?


----------



## chefboy67 (Jul 22, 2009)

Now I have disabled DHCP on the linksys. I have 3 laptops connected, 2 can access the internet but the 3rd (brand new, Vista) is not receiving a valid IP...


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Unless you're going to assign a static IP to the laptop, or you're using some kind of ICS, you need to re-enable DHCP in the router. What is the exact model of the router, and have you logged into it before?


----------



## chefboy67 (Jul 22, 2009)

The router is a Linksys WRT54G. I have re-enabled DHCP. Now when I connect to the router, wireless or wired, it takes a minute to identify the network. Once the connectiion is established it is still local only.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you tried resetting the router to factory default settings?


----------



## chefboy67 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, I have tried that several times, as well as power cycling numerous times in different orders and intervals.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you tried upgrading the firmware?


----------



## chefboy67 (Jul 22, 2009)

Problem solved.

The modem had a local IP of 192.168.1.1

I tried setting the router's IP to 192.168.1.2, then to 192.168.1.99, then 192.168.0.1 and none of these worked. Finally I used 192.168.2.1 and somehow that fixed everthing.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok, you can mark the thread solved by clicking the Mark this Thread as Solved option under Thread Tools.:smile:


----------

